

Digital Ocean / EC2 - any other on-demand cloud providers? - steve-slicify

I&#x27;ve put together a quick online calculator to help you figure out how much your IaaS provider is going to screw you for: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;secure.slicify.com&#x2F;Calculator.aspx.<p>I have EC2, Digital Ocean, and some others. Am I missing anyone else that sells compute by the hour? (I know there are tons of VPS services that sell monthly, but this is specifically for hourly rates).<p>thanks
Steve
======
bigiain
Here in Sydney I use [https://ninefold.com](https://ninefold.com) if I want
something in a local legal jurisdiction...

